# TWO R15's... one remote



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... Just got done testing this and it does work..
This if for IR connection right now, as I have not identified how to enabled the RF remote yet....

On R15 #1; Go to Remote Setup via QuickMenu->Setup->Remote Setup
GoTo Reciever Mode.

Now... On your remote, slide the selector to AV1 (I didn't test on AV2 but it should work). Pointed away from the reciever hit SELECT and MUTE at the same time for about 5 secconds. Light will flash when ready.

Enter code: 00001

After it is entered, slide the remote selector BACK to DirecTV mode.
Hit your left arrow to highlight the mode selector. Hit select, and change to 
*AV1 or AV2*

Once you move the option, the DIRECTV mode on your remote should no longer work. You will need to slide the remote to AV1 (or AV2), to be able to navigate to the DONE button.

That is it... Reciever #1 is set to only work from AV1 (or AV2).
Reciever #2, when you hook it up, will run on the default DirecTV mode selection.

NOTE: If you move to AV1 or AV2 selection in the menu, and it DOESN'T work, you will need to use the front pannel controls to switch back. Hit the CENTER button, and use the up and down to change to DIRECTV mode.

Then try again.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Earl,, you sure that isn't code 00002 in third step?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nah... Did Code 00001 (did it twice).


----------



## samo (Nov 9, 2002)

Really good tip. Needs to be in "R15 codes and shortcuts thread"


----------



## bctf1 (Jan 19, 2006)

This also works with H10 & R15 connected to the same TV. The only variable with this combination compared to Ebonovic's instructions is that you may need to press the power button after entering the 00001 code.

Directv support stepped me thru this process last night to program my H10 remote to run the R15 and had me press the power button after entering the code. All I know is that it worked. It is nice to be able to control both receivers with 1 remote and it also gives me a spare replacement remote for later.

Brad


----------



## tcbberger (Oct 4, 2004)

Does the R15 have RF capability?


ebonovic said:


> Okay... Just got done testing this and it does work..
> This if for IR connection right now, as I have not identified how to enabled the RF remote yet....
> 
> On R15 #1; Go to Remote Setup via QuickMenu->Setup->Remote Setup
> ...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

tcbberger said:


> Does the R15 have RF capability?


Not at this time. It might be added at a future time.

Carl


----------

